# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  hỏi cách cài webcam cho may dell

## thienanphuoc01

hỏi cách cài webcam cho may dell.maý tính của em khi muốn bật webcam lên để chụp ảnh thì không được, nhưng khi chat thì vẫn bật được hỏi các b nào biết chỉ cách khắc phục.

----------


## sownlee

bạn phải cài 1 phần mềm hỗ trợ chụp ảnh webcome lên mới chụp đc chứ
khi bạn cài xong bạn khởi động phần mềm đó là sẽ ra tất cả thôi
muốn chụp bao nhiêu ảnh đều được cả mà
http://www.download.com.vn/timkiem/webcam/index.aspx
bạn vào đấy mà chọn phần mềm nhé

----------


## tranbaokieu

*bạn cho hỏi phần mềm nào tải về cwng cài dc a`?*

bạn cho hỏi phần mềm nào tải về cwng cài dc a`?những phần mềm bạn đưa lên thì đề có thể sử dựng được a`?

----------


## vipkongtu

http://www.mediafire.com/?ixscf9er1qv
bạn vô down cái đó về dùng là ok thôi
cho bạn cả serial để active



> yf584869813mn382

----------

